# Chemex Brew Method



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Came across this method courtesy of Hasbean.

Using paper filters - 65grms of beans per litre of water. So, for a 500grm brew, you will need 32.5grms of coarse grind.

Water temp should be around 95C

Wash paper and warm the Chemex

1: 125grms pour and bloom

2: At 30secs on the clock, pour another 125grms of water

3: At 1min 30secs on the clock, pour another 125grms of water

4: At 2min pour final 125grms of water

Brew should complete around 3min 30secs mark. If it goes over 4mins, grind needs to be coarser.

Been using this method for the last few days and really pleased with the results - more body/mouthfeel without sacrificing flavour notes. Refracting the brew shows extraction yield around 21%.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

What grind setting are you using Patrick? Roughly 5 o'clock on the dial?


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Came across this method courtesy of Hasbean.
> 
> Using paper filters - 65grms of beans per litre of water. So, for a 500grm brew, you will need 32.5grms of coarse grind.
> 
> ...


 I've been working off this, but had slightly better results personally doing:

1: 125g bloom

2: at 30 secs 125g

3: at 1:00 another 125g

4: at 2:00 final 125g

So the 1 min break was between pour 3 and 4, rather than pour 2 and 3.

Not sure if this breaks any rules, but I was finding that after the second pour of 125g and waiting 1 minute I was almost hitting a dry bed, then doing 2 more pours. Whereas my way above the water level was always above thd bed.

Keen to hear any thoughts!

Edit: grind on the Niche between the calibrate mark and 0 dependent on beans. Aiming to finish before 4:00


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> What grind setting are you using Patrick? Roughly 5 o'clock on the dial?


 @Rhys 14 on the EKS which is around 5 o'clock


----------

